# Wood for smoking



## ray5920 (Apr 7, 2020)

I have two apple trees in my yard and have to prune them every year.  The limbs off of the trees are about the diameter of your pinkie.  The question is, is the wood ok to use for smoking.  I know I would have to dry it for at least a year.  Do bark work for smoking or do you need actual wood?


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 7, 2020)

They'll be fine for smoking. I like to knock off all the loose bark if there is any.

Chris


----------



## zwiller (Apr 7, 2020)

Apple is a good for smoking.  Ran it a long time.  For small branches limbs etc no need to worry about bark.  I broke a bunch of small limbs and stuff down into 3-4" pieces and it was ready in a few weeks but will depend on how stored etc.  By summer for sure.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 7, 2020)

I had to cut down two fruit trees in my small backyard two years ago - apple and peach trees. After about a year of drying I used almost every part (including parts with the diameter of your pinkie) for smoking. It's all good.


----------



## ray5920 (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for the replies - smoke my first ribs of the year last weekend.  Used a commercial rub which was too salty.  I'll probably mix it 1/3 commercial to 2/3 homemade run.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 9, 2020)

If you let apple wood the size of your pinkie dry for a year you won't wind up with much flavor.  Fruit wood pieces this sized are best used asap.

I used to go out in the woods next to the house and collect green, fresh off the sapling, hickory limbs and use them in my old ECB.  Fresh off a green tree worked fine with small pieces.


----------



## UrbanCowgill (Apr 29, 2020)

Is this ok for smoking?  A guy brought me some "pecan" wood for use in my smokehouse and I thanked him while looking at this stuff. Thinking I've never seen any pecan that looked like that. 
Its very light (weight) meaning to me that is has been drying for some time.  It is not riddled with bug or worm holes and is solid, it doesnt just break apart easily. 

Does anyone have thoughts? Ok to use?   thanks!


----------



## Weaverspitbbq (Apr 29, 2020)

UrbanCowgill said:


> Is this ok for smoking?  A guy brought me some "pecan" wood for use in my smokehouse and I thanked him while looking at this stuff. Thinking I've never seen any pecan that looked like that.
> Its very light (weight) meaning to me that is has been drying for some time.  It is not riddled with bug or worm holes and is solid, it doesnt just break apart easily.
> 
> Does anyone have thoughts? Ok to use?   thanks!
> View attachment 442842


Pecan wood is very good ...


----------



## zwiller (Apr 29, 2020)

That stuff is spalted.  Spalting is caused by fungus.  Not sure if good for smoking?  Might be worth trying to sell it for turners and other woodorkers.  Poking 

 Bearcarver
 for an expert opinion.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 29, 2020)

zwiller is correct.  That is spalted.  I've cooked with wood that had spalting but never anywhere near that much.  Spalting is not only a fungus but a stage/type of rot.  That's why it's so light, so the BTU value may be lower and/or it may burn up quicker.  I have no expertise in the advisability of using wood with that much spalt for cooking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2020)

zwiller said:


> That stuff is spalted.  Spalting is caused by fungus.  Not sure if good for smoking?  Might be worth trying to sell it for turners and other woodorkers.  Poking
> 
> Bearcarver
> for an expert opinion.




Don't ever Turn Spalted wood, unless you have a complete "Self Contained Breathing Apparatus" on.  People have been known to inhale living Fungus Spores into their lungs, and end up below Grade.
I Read about a 5 page story on it years ago, in "Fine Woodworking" Magazine.
The guy who wrote the article was slowly dying of a "Long Name I can't remember".
I don't know about smoking with it, but it probably isn't as dangerous as turning with it.

Bear


----------



## UrbanCowgill (Apr 29, 2020)

Wow guys thanks for that info! I appreciate that. A good friend of mine is a turner and he has two separate dust removal systems but neither are self contained.  Id just rather just not risk it. I likely wont smoke with it either. I'll pass that info along to him as well. You guys are the best THANKS!!!


----------



## smokinstubbs (May 2, 2020)

I had 2 cherry trees and had plenty of cherry wood for smoke, the bark is fine to burn too.


----------

